# Fountain Pens,Still Remains The favourite Of All



## stephnie (Nov 29, 2016)

Pens have always been the favourite of all the potential buyers those who really love to write & penned down their thoughts. Fountain Pens being the favourite of the souls culminates the writers together enriching the lives of the passionate writers.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 2, 2016)

At all shows and stores, there has to be at least one or more fountain pens. If someone is looking at your pens, they are a writer and writers like fine equipment. Such as: if you like cars you should prefer a Corvette over a Nash. 
I am not sure that made any sense. There always seems to be that ONE visitor who wants to see a fountain pen and 9 times out of 10 they know more than you do about them.


----------

